# vivarium background options



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey all, 

I'm stuck for how I can make a background that's climbable in the new viv I've finally got coming next week. I was going to use that fiber panel stuff off dartfrog... but it's a 5 foot viv and those panels aren't cheap... 

So, I need something that a arboreal lizard can grip, that is cheap and very easy to fit, wont rot, and that climbing plants will wrap themselves around well enough. I don't fancy even attempting a poly background because I'm awful at that kind of thing and it'll go horribly wrong. 

Anyone got any ideas at all? 

Thankye


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

How about 'Lucky Reptile Natural Cork'. Quercus suber oak tree. Fairly easy to install looks great and my beardies often sleep hanging on the wall!


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

that looks impressive, how big is ur viv and how much did backing cost?


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Not particulary cheap think it was £33 per sheet. I have a 2 4ft vivs an used 2 sheets on each!


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

p.s A PHOTO OF THE WHOLE SET-UP!


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

i love the effect it gives off, and at the same time is less hassle than other options. may have to consider it as i still have not got backing for mine


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

A little fiddly to fit but not really! A electric jig saw makes it relatively easy! You need to cut to size then remove air vents and offer up the sections then mark with a pencil from the back and carefully cut vents! Edges look better rounded off which if you a careful can be don with the jig saw or maybe with some coarse sand paper!
You can then, once you are happy with the fit, glue into place. I used a contact adhesive on the first build but had to run the viv for a few days to drive of any solvent smells. On the second build I used 'no-nails ultra' which has no fumes and seemed to do the job just as well!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> I don't fancy even attempting a poly background because I'm awful at that kind of thing and it'll go horribly wrong.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas at all?
> 
> Thankye


you can do a basic poly one. Rather than carving everything out and making ledges etc; just stick the polystyrene to the viv and use a cig lighter to burn grooves into it. then attack it with grout.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

exo terra backgrounds are pretty cheap tbh, then eco earth them its what ive done with mine looks so much better


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks. The exo ones aren't anywhere near big enough lol.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

thats why you get a couple and cut them to fit


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lermy said:


> exo terra backgrounds are pretty cheap , then eco earth them its what ive done with mine looks so much better


problem with exo terra backgrounds, and many other shop bought backgrounds is firstly there 2 thick, for instance, i have a 3ft x 15 x 18 high wooden viv.

these backgrounds are about 2 inch thick, so installing that would have a large over all shrink on my viv, so at the same time you need a viv that's slightly bigger then what you need .

secondly most of the time they sell them in pieces that they know you have to buy more then one, and your gonna want to do all 3 sides, so even if the viv was 3ft x 18 x 18, the background can end up costing almost the same if not the same as the vivarium its self, and i dont agree paying that amount of money for pieces of decorated polystyrene.

id love a background , i even thought of some 3d wall photo background like on fish tanks, but they look shiny and to be honest tacky.

i think all i can do at this point is put in decorations all around it and stick with the boring melamine background even if it looks boring


----------

